# 36" or 42"



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

bumping -- I like this question!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We got a 42" with a puppy divider gate and thank goodness we did. Samantha was the runt of the litter, and is now at 3yrs old a healthy/perfect weight of 74 lbs!!!!! Way bigger than we anticipated. I would suggest 42" b/c the cost to go a size bigger is worth the potential cost of having to buy an entirely new crate later on. However, I will say that she is big for her gender, so a 36" crate is prob. enough for most... just not our big (but not fat... think Anna Nicole during her skinny phase) girl!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We have a 42" for Enzo and he has PLENTY of room, but he's only 7 1/2 months old.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I made the mistake of buying a 36-inch crate and my crate-trained Golden didn't know what to do when he outgrew his "home." I didn't get a larger crate because there was no good place for it, so he basically took over a bathroom to have an enclosed place to rest. That was my first pass at crate-training a dog and one of the things I learned is how much a dog really wants that safe place of his/her own.

Good luck!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My guys both have 42" .... And they so nice on each side of our bed


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester has a 42". He's only 5 months old and not full grown yet and I know for sure he wouldn't fit in a 36". He stretches his whole body out so far when he sleeps and I don't think he'd be comfortable in a 36".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner fits best in a 42 inch crate, but when we're in the car and sometimes at shows he has to squeeze into a 36. The others are fine in a 36.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

So sounds like 42 is the way to go. Cash has outgrown the one we have It was given to us he's 3 months lol. I was really surprised to see my husband on the couch asleep and Cash asleep on his bed in the living room when I got up at 430 for work this morning. He did very good not a accident but I sure dont trust in it yet lol he's getting a bigger crate.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

We have both for Bailey, We originally bought the 36" but she has grown to tall for it, we now have the 42. But may go back to the 36" because shes destroying the bottom of the 42" lol


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got the 42 inch crate. It is plenty long for Charlie but he just fits the height of it when he's standing up! Whew! I hope he doesn't get taller!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

My dogs both have a 36" crate. Because they are only crated in the car and at shows. They are not crated at home. So, they aren't in crates a whole lot. If they are in their crates, they are only in there for a little while. If they were crated at home, I would get them a 42".


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We had a 36" from a previous dog so we've been using it but at 45lbs at 4.5 months Cosmo is going to outgrow it in a few months. I would say the bigger is better. We hope our guy will be okay in the house by the time he outgrows his. Otherwise I may need to start free crate hunting...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a 42 and wished I had just gotten the 36, to be honest. There is a huge difference in size, with the 42 being this monstrosity that won't fit expanded in my car (and I have a wagon).

Luckily, my friend gave me her smaller crate when she didn't need it, and I leave it for car travels and it is so much better. If you have a big golden though, I could see where you'd have to get the 42. For girls that will be within the standard range (21.5-22.5 inches and 55-65 lbs), I vote for the 32. Not sure if that is cramped for boys that are within the standard.

Scout is 21.5 inches and 55 lbs.


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Once Cash is old enough and trained I plan on not using a crate we have done this with our past dogs. Once house trained and once he can be trusted he can have full range in the house while we are gone. So maybe a 36 will be okay it will be used outside the home when we need it.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We have 2, 42" crates. When Sadie was a pup I used the divider that came with it to section it off in half, once she grew into that I took out the divider. I have one crate in my bedroom and the other in the family/living room.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

All of mine are 36" both in the car and the house.
I used the divider for the pup but removed it today as it was getting a little tight.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe I've got a 48" crate - but then again Remy is absurdly tall and long. It fits him just right, espeically since he is not one of those dogs that curls up when he sleeps.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We have both - the baby Darby is sleeping in the 36 and he's got tons of room. We had the 42 for Jazz and she had more then enough room, but she HATED it anyway. So, when or if the 36 is too small, Darby can move right into the 42. It does take a lot more room.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have both, 42" for home and 36" for the van which works out fine, not as much room needed for short trips and the big one just takes up too much room in the van.
My full grown goldens are very comfy in the 42", they roll on their backs and prop their hind feet up on the back.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

My girls have 36" and my boys have 42" (although CJ fits just fine in a 36" and Cooper likes to hike his 80lbs into the smallest vari kennel he can find).


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say 42".

I got a 36" for my dog who is 45 lb full grown. If she were any bigger, I'd get the next size up. So if you've got a really small golden then 36" works, otherwise go bigger.


----------

